# L. Mbamba



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Why does my L. Mbamba looks like an Acei? :lol:


----------



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

It looks like a Lab. mbamba to me. Just a little dark. How many of them do you got?


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

I have just this one....I got him for free 

Took another photo this morning, and he looks really different when I just turn on the lights.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Yea I vote L. mbamba, my Male is really "moody" to. Getting a pic of him colored up is tough. He shows for his two females all the time but it's like he knows as soon as I grab the camera :? Are your Males dorsals tipped in white? How big is he, pics make him look like a juvie....


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Dorsal fins edge is yellowish-orange, just like in the picture. He's about 1.75" right now.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

He's going to brighten up with age, no worries. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

jhunbj said:


> Dorsal fins edge is yellowish-orange, just like in the picture. He's about 1.75" right now.


So Sorry, I meant Pelvic fins, Are the Pelvics tipped in white? Beautiful fish!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Hoosier Tank said:


> jhunbj said:
> 
> 
> > Dorsal fins edge is yellowish-orange, just like in the picture. He's about 1.75" right now.
> ...


DANG NAB IT!! I need to quite posting before I have my first cup of coffee in me..
Pectoral fins, does he have white tips on his pecs? Never mind if you have lost interest by now


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Pelvic fins edge is white but the pectoral fins are just orange.

Here's a close-up picture:


----------

